# Bus Fare



## C.Winslow (Oct 27, 2008)

How much is bus fare these days anyways? I haven't taken a bus in ages but I've been thinking about taking it to work a few days a week when I don't have to drop the kiddos off at daycare first.


----------



## BlackPaladin (Oct 20, 2008)

Uh, where the hell are you?


----------



## Fetthunter (Oct 14, 2008)

What's a "bus"? 

Seriously, though, I live just outside a city of 300,000 people, and there is no mass transit system there. I grew up with it, though, so I've always been used to driving wherever I wanted to go.


----------



## kc5fm (Oct 12, 2008)

*Greyhound*



C.Winslow said:


> How much is bus fare these days anyways? I haven't taken a bus in ages but I've been thinking about taking it to work a few days a week when I don't have to drop the kiddos off at daycare first.


Greyhound lets you search.


----------



## Kriket (Dec 9, 2009)

I live in Dayton Ohio and RTA (say Rita) and a month pass is $55. One trip, one way is $1.75. Our bus also kinda blows and unless you are going down town or directly away from downtown, you can't really get anywhere.  When I was working a regular job I wanted to ride the bus and a 10 min trip by car would have taken me an hour and a half! I had to go down town, take a connection, and go waaaay north, then to where I was going. It was a bit silly.

When I lived in Columbus, the bus was included in my school fees and I rode it everywhere!


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

No scheduled bus service to the 'burbs here. But it's only 8 miles in to work - I could ride my Mountain Bike, if traffic was a LOT less. Otherwise the highway would be suicidal. Those 'Dial-a-Ride' buses would probably be very expensive on a daily basis.


----------



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

*Hop on the bus gus...*



C.Winslow said:


> How much is bus fare these days anyways? I haven't taken a bus in ages but I've been thinking about taking it to work a few days a week when I don't have to drop the kiddos off at daycare first.


Most city bus systems have websites with maps, schedules, and fares. You'll really want to study the system before just hopping on a bus. (So, you know how to get back from your destination). About 5 years ago, my northern VA suburb to D.C. (Pentagon-area) commute was almost $10 round-trip during rush-hours depending on the mix of bus and subway train that I took. Be aware that city buses often have variable schedules skewed towards rush hours and week-day service. Make sure you have small bills and change. I'd figure on anything from $1 to $3 as a typical busfare.

Greyhound will take you all over the place for cheap. But, it is a miserable experience endured mostly by enlisted military, college kids, and the poor. Someone will always sneak a smoke in the back of the bus, so get a window seat so you can put your nose down by the A/C rail. I used to take Greyhounds between Florida and Virginia as a kid. It was definitely an adventure. Today, you could probably go one-way across a region (say Florida to North Carolina) for about $70 on Greyhound.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

MY bus fare ONE WAY (without an option for an 1-hr transfer) is $1.55 and has risen $.065 since 2003. A one month bus pass is $55. A one month bus pass to go to the next town as well is $88. If you want to go to two towns via the bus it is $110.00 a month


----------



## bstickler92 (Apr 15, 2010)

here in morgantown, it's $0.75 per ride on the bus if you're not a student. bus fare and prt(personal rapid transit($0.50)) are included in tuition


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

When I worked in Seattle my employer gave me a Metro pass.
Sounder train and all the buses were free.
Beat paying $150 a month parking.
In downtown Seattle it is free to ride the bus for everyone.
Trying to boost shopping.
I moved to the dry side of the state and now my commute is 3.5 miles.
I haven't even seen a bus in months.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

backlash said:


> When I worked in Seattle my employer gave me a Metro pass.
> Sounder train and all the buses were free.
> Beat paying $150 a month parking.
> In downtown Seattle it is free to ride the bus for everyone.
> ...


:2thumb: Nice to see a fellow Washingtonian


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

There are a few of us on here.
Always glad to see more.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I would not even begin to know how much a bus ride cost. We don't have any anywhere close to here.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

On my hometown bus line you can go anywhere for a buck. Handicapped citizens get door side pick up for the same price. It is heavily gubbermentally subsidised.:scratch


----------

